# My Exorcist Display I did in Burbank



## princeofdarknessMikeW (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok my last post, because well people are probably getting tired of my long post. This is my Exorcist Display I also did in 2010. Same time I was working on the TCM display for the show. This display was in the museum part. Now I probably know more about the "EXORCIST" than some priest. Yes I can resight the whole movie line by line, part by part. The Exorcist is my favorite movie and my baby. People call me when they want to know about the film. I know Dick Smith well who did the FX work on the film. And of course the famous head turning dummy.
Dick old now 85+ years old maybe older haha, but he is concidered one of the greatest FX artist ever in Hollywood, even by the Pros and Oscar winning artist today. That movie is my favorite. So I decided I was going to do a full bedroom scene as best as I could to match the film. I have the complete cast pictures autographed on my office wall next to the movie mold dummy I got as a gift. She sits in my office, although we did a Regan prop we sell so her head in LA at the film studio right now as referance, so my Regan is headless right now in my office haha. The first thing I had to do was find a bed, or I should say mattress. I could have used my prop bed I own which thumps up and down and goes side to side and elevates. But I was under time, and I didn't want to ship the thing from Canada to LA. So I just built a stable bed. Again the thrift store came through, and for $25 I got a bed. Now to copy the bed in the film, I had to watch film yet again, freeze it, and then make head boards and foot boards that mtached the bed in the film. Fairly easy. Plus I was going to cover the bed anyway as seen in the ending of the film. I still had to watch the film to see how they covered the post ect. With some extra sheets and a blanket the task was pretty easy. - Next was the end tables. These also for $10 each was bought at the thrift store. I left a door open so it look like the tables had the drawers moving. I also own a pair of dancing dressers, these do move side to side and the drawers open and close. Its the effect I use in my home office display. But again i didn't want to ship out to full dressers to LA, but it really would have been a cool effect. I also have shutters than slam open and close, but the room in the museum was not built to have shutters, so I just went with what I could do.
I accented the display with the priest purple scroll, to do this I had to watch the film for hours, and freeze the frame. You only see the priest scroll once in the film good enough, to beable to copy. A bottle of holy water not real holy water was put by the bedside, of course I had it laying down, like you see in the film, where the preist is dead on the floor. One effect I did do was have one of the lamps flicker on and off. This was simple use of a flicker adaptor. It looked like the room was possessed. I tipped the other lamp over and took Regan's mom's picture and smashed the glass on the frame and layed it down, like she broke the picture. The picture I used off the net of her mom. Regan's picture is tilted above the bed, The finle stage was the statue of pazuzu. This I had custom done by a FX artist friend of mine. Done in foam and hand carved. I set a light behind it to give it the effec...The last thing is Regan herself. Now I have seen a lot of Regan's in my time. A lot of FX artist try to make her, or replicate her, and no one has ever got it right NO ONE. I am lucky, that I own one of the rare movie mold copies, I got as a gift. Thier are only 2 in the world that were made from the mold. All those so called heads you see on E Bay are not real mold copies, I should heads. The one done on Film, is in a museum in NY. Thier were 4 heads done for the film, and two bodies. The Bloody one seen in the first part of the film, (the Cross Scene) and the Demon make-up as seen in the ending. Thier are only two mold pulls, and I have one. So you cant get better than that. Theres no difference between this one and the film one except this was NOT on film, but pulled from the same mold. Same Dummy. Anyway I sat her on the bed, turned her head a bit, cast some erie green lighting on her and thats all she wrote. Thats the Exorcist Display...It was fun to do. Again with the moving furniture it would have been better but hey not bad for 4 hours worth of work.




































































































Heres a picture of Eileen Dietz whos a close friend of mine. She played Pazuzu in the Film (Captain Howdy) Oh Capatin Howdy. He's nice lol.

















Heres a shot of the Great Dick Smith and my friend at the Burbank Convention center in California were we do our film show...









Heres a shot of Linda Blair (Regan) and me at the Toronto Film Fest in 2008









Loading the truck after the show, walking down to the parking lot with a 4 1/2 foor Pazuzu statue. Dont worry people around LA know were nuts haha, esp the paparazzi who love taking photos even at midnight









And this is the Regan we sell now (our version, this is NOT like my movie mold dummy from the film but pretty cool... to collectors and amusement parks, and other weird people and Haunted Houses and whoever wants one haha..Shes made from Silicone, and her eyes are done straight from my original. Its not cheap but its cool. This is the look you see at the end of the film where the priest lyes on the floor dead, and Damine K walks into the room and shes laughing..

TAKE ME! TAKE ME! COME INTO ME! OK OK Enogh of that. See what you get when film people play.. LOL









I have more pictures of her if you guys wanta see them?


----------



## princeofdarknessMikeW (Jan 30, 2009)

More of our Regan we offer to collectors..Now I own two full Regans a real one and ours and a head from the mold. Pretty cool!






























Heres a screen shot of the film, so we got the look we wanted...


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

The recreation looks fantastic ( that Priest scarf could do with a bit of green bile though  . Your version of the sitting Regan is awesome . Those are some legendary people in your photos , great group of friends .


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! You sure are talented and know alot of famous people! (name dropper....)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's a fantastic looking display! Looks just like the real Regan.

That's so cool that you know Dick Smith. "The Exorcist" is one of those iconic movies the country will never forget. Similar to the impact "Jaws" had.

Really nice work!


----------



## princeofdarknessMikeW (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for all replys. These were the sets that I did for the show back in 2010. Well, I did few more small ones. I cant complain concidering I had 4 displays to do in one night. I was up and awake from near 8am on Wed till 6pm on Friday. Thursday I was up all night setting and building up each one. When Rick Baker came by and we snapped a photo at about 5pm, with a TV Director friend of mine. I looked terrible. Hadn't shaved, looked like a zombie. Not the look I wanted to start off the show with and taking photos.
After that I went up to my room to take nap and over slept till midnight. Took a shower, and was ready to go. LOL
Heres a shot of one of my good friends and TV Director Rich Corell. (LEFT SIDE) Rich is probably the biggest Halloween, Movie Prop, Horror collector in the world. IN the world. Theres nothing he dont own, most of it is screen used from film, and the collection which I have seen many many times in person at his home, and other places haha is worth about 40 Million. Rich ownes the other Regan by the way. But Rich can afford it, he has Directed TV for 30+ years, not to mention he wrote, created, and Directed Hanna Montana. So he has the bucks to afford cool stuff. (CENTER PIC) The great 9+ counting oscar award winning master FX artist Rick Baker, whos last Oscar was the Wolfman a few years back, Rick's concidered one of if not the best FX artist ever in Hollywood. A ICON to everyone. Great guy. (RIGHT Side) me after almost 2 days of staying up getting ready for the show and doing these things. Hhaha. I enjoy it, but now I just have things done by my people and rest haha..


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cool im jealous. That's the field I would love to be in. Doing set designs for Horror movies. AWESOME!


----------



## princeofdarknessMikeW (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I do the agent part now, lol my days of getting dirty are over inless its personally for me. I did that for the show as a good freind of my produces it. So I thought I do some sets for him. Mainly I sit in my office and just deal with clients getting movie stuff or film studios or films that have to have work done.

Some of the people on here could do FX movie work, alot good talent here, thats how I discovered this place. Im the Simon Cowell of Film FX lol...Love to see your stuff you do..


----------



## Yup (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow, excellent job!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

LOVE your work!! 

As great as it is I will NOT be buying a Reagan at any price. I had to scroll quickly past those pics in this thread because if I didn't I'd be sleeping with the lights on! Which, only in our Horror/Halloween-land speak, is a compliment!!

Welcome to the forums & keep showing us your stuff!


----------



## princeofdarknessMikeW (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you. For the kind words everyone. I posted on another thread but will post on this one. We will be starting our film in Feb. The trailer is already finished. Its been a project over the last 3 years, and the in the making over the last 6. Its a new Big Foot movie. We are doing this different, its not just some giant ape in the forest. Lets say its a cross between Predator and Bigfoot. Heres all the info. We start filming in Feb... Enjoy. Any questions feel free to ask. 

Please check out my campaign on Kickstarter http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mageefx/primal-rage-the-legend-of-oh-mah to see my take on Bigfoot and see how you can get involved in this exciting project! 


My goal is to bring my vision to the screen. To show people that practical effects can still be utilized, in a computer generated world. To share my story with you, the public, and inspire as well as scare people. 


Lets make 2014 an amazing and memorable year!! 

Thank you and Happy New Year,


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful work! You are very talented.


----------



## Devileyes (Jan 3, 2014)

Incredible work! Love the display and the pics!! Thank you for sharing! I am a HUGE Exorcist fan myself, I think we have talked and done business together on the HMA years ago! 

Joe


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

RCIAG said:


> LOVE your work!!
> 
> As great as it is I will NOT be buying a Reagan at any price. I had to scroll quickly past those pics in this thread because if I didn't I'd be sleeping with the lights on! Which, only in our Horror/Halloween-land speak, is a compliment!!
> 
> Welcome to the forums & keep showing us your stuff!


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Love the Regan display


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

It would have been cool if Linda Blair would have seen this display.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Even had the Pazuzu statue


----------

